# William Cunningham on Calvinism and the Trinity



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 1, 2021)

... Calvin saw that the only effectual way of dealing with this great perversion of the way of salvation, — so well fitted to lead men to build upon a false foundation their hopes of heaven, — the only way to overturn it root and branch, to demolish at once the whole height of the superstructure and the whole depth of the foundation, — was to bring out fully and definitely the whole doctrine of Scripture concerning the place held in the salvation of sinners by the Father, by the Son, and by the Holy Ghost. He made it his great object to bring out and to embody the whole doctrine of Scripture upon these subjects, and accordingly Calvinism is just a full exposition and development of the sum and substance of what is represented in Scripture as done for the salvation of sinners by the three persons of the Godhead.

It represents the Father as arranging, in accordance with all the perfections of His nature and all the principles of His moral government, and at the same time, with due regard to the actual capacities and obligations of men, the whole provisions of the scheme of redemption, choosing some men to grace and glory, and sending His Son to seek and to save them. It represents the Son as assuming human nature, and suffering and dying as the Surety and Substitute of His chosen people, — of those whom the Father had given Him in covenant, — of an innumerable multitude out of every kindred and nation and tongue, — as bearing their sins in His own body, and bearing them away, — as doing and bearing everything necessary for securing their eternal salvation.

It represents the Holy Spirit as taking of the things of Christ and showing them to men’s souls, as taking up His abode in all whom Christ redeemed with His precious blood, effectually and infallibly determining them to faith and holiness; and thus applying the blessings of redemption to all for whom Christ purchased them, and finally preparing them fully for the inheritance of the saints. ...

For more, see William Cunningham on Calvinism and the Trinity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

